# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  السعودية :فير محفل مشروع لإتخاذ موقف دولي ضد الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

تعزيز الدور الأوسع للأمم المتحدة 

•توفير محفل مشروع لإتخاذ موقف دولي ضد الإرهاب . 

•إن لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب وفرع منع الإرهاب لمكتب الأمم المتحدة الخاص بالمخدرات والجريمة UNODC يمكن أن يساعدا في إيجاد إتفاقية قانونية عالمية ضد الإرهاب الذي يتخطى الحدود . 

•يمكن للأمم المتحدة أن تكون محور إطلاع الدول على حقوق الإنسان الحالية في العالم , وعلى القوانين الإنسانية وتلك الخاصة باللاجئين , ومساعدة الدول على إيجاد التوازن مابينها وبين الأمن . 

•دورها كمنتدى لتطوير الحوار الثقافي و الديني خصوصا بين العالمين الإسلامي والغربي , والتركيز على القيم المشتركة وتشجيع التعايش , وسد الفجوات الحضارية وتثقيف الشعوب حول خطر الإرهاب على العالم .

•ضمان تبني إتفاقية عالمية ضد إستخدام أسلحة الدمار الشامل في الإفعال الإرهابية , وتقوية الهيئات الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة مثل الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية لوضع إجراءات تمنع الإرهابيين من الحصول على قدرات أسلحة الدمار الشامل . 

•إصدار تقرير سنوي عن الحوادث الإرهابية , والتقدم ضد المنظمات الإرهابية , ومتابعة الإتجاهات في الحرب العالمية ضد الإرهاب . 

•إن معلومات ومصادر مكافحة الإرهاب تزود الدول الأعضاء بمعلومات شاملة حول أفضل الممارسات وبرامج المساعدة المحتملة التي يطورها مركز مكافحة الإرهاب . 
رابط الموضوع هنا

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

